
China to impose sweeping security law in Hong Kong, ends city’s autonomy - doener
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/china-signals-plan-to-take-full-control-of-hong-kong-realigning-citys-status/2020/05/21/2c3850ee-9b48-11ea-ad79-eef7cd734641_story.html
======
tommica
I'm quite sad for the people living in Hong Kong, to be stripped from their
autonomy by means like dragging out the pro-democratic party members and
"voting" for a person who is pro-CCP, and claiming that to be a legitimate.

Had it been a clean democratic process to end up in that, then so be it, but
having things go in this kind of a fashion is truly terrible.

I truly hope they can still turn the situation over, and wish them all the
best in their attempts - I'm lucky to live in a country where I do not worry
about these kind of things, so it is easy to talk from my ivory tower, but
damn I would be scared to live in a place where democratic process can be
dismantled just because it is an inconvenience for someone else :(

------
michaelbrave
The thing that made Hong Kong successful was that it was a financial hub. That
kind of requires trust in a system, so that's going to go away. China has
significantly devalued what should have been one of their best resources
because they couldn't take criticism and leave a city alone.

~~~
simonblack
Hong Kong used to be the _the_ Chinese financial hub and manufacturing centre.

Today it is just one more financial hub and manufacturing centre out of
_many_.

It just isn't important any more. Its survival or not is pretty much
irrelevant to both the West and China.

------
barry-cotter
The end of any pretense that “One country, two systems” means anything real.
But for coronavirus this would be the biggest news of the year. Millions of
people have had any hope of democracy taken from them.

------
sunstone
The citizens of Hong Kong need a new domicile, perhaps Tsushima Island between
Japan and Korea. In any case, somewhere where they can continue with the rule
of law. There is no way that the economy of Hong Kong can thrive under the
(non existent) laws of mainland China.

~~~
heraclius
Hong Kong’s economy is built on its (arguably at least economically)
exploitative relationship with China. More improbable even than the successful
implementation of a relocation plan (to N. Ireland, Tsushima Island, or
whatever) is that China would allow this new Hong Kong to have any economic
relationship with the Mainland. It has factored in the economic cost already,
and has decided that the tradeoff of having a free and democratic Chinese city
is too much. As Chip Tsao said on television recently,⁰ the Zhongnanhai is
using ‘bottom line thinking’—they have decided they can do without a window on
the West, and so will neither act to save the other one nor allow the creation
of a new one.

0\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtom_T9-g08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtom_T9-g08)

~~~
sunstone
If Reunion and Mauritius can make a go of things in the middle of nowhere I'm
pretty sure the people of Hong Kong can do equally as well, with or without
China. However, having a reliable rule of law would be the big advantage that
Hong Hong can bring to the table as no one, not even mainland Chinese, trust
the legal system of China.

Particularly this matters in the finance sector where Hong Kong has plenty of
expertise but it requires a solid legal foundation which Hong Kong now lacks.
This can't be done overnight but Hong Kong should certainly start making a
plan B. It's the only way they can expect to keep Beijing at bay.

------
ilaksh
I wonder if this will eventually affect cryptocurrency exchanges in Hong Kong.
For example, as far as allowing US citizens.

------
blackrock
The western nations have this weird fascination with Hong Kong. It was
basically unbridled capitalism over there, and westerners lived above the law
among the local peasants.

The western nations should give Visas to Hong Kong residents, to get them to
immigrate over.

That way, they can bring with them their delicious Cantonese cuisine, dim sum
restaurants, and the rest. And start more Chinese restaurants in the west.

Oh wait.. the people in western nations can’t tell the difference between
regular Hong Kong people, and those from China. And will accuse these Hong
Kong people of eating bats. Ok, well, scratch that idea. You’re on your own
over there.

------
mytailorisrich
There is quite an important omission in this article (which is a bit too
emotional without enough focus on factual info...) about the whole issue.

What is happening revolves around article 23 of HK's Basic Law (which governs
its autonomous status):

" _The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region shall enact laws on its own to
prohibit any act of treason, secession, sedition, subversion against the
Central People 's Government, or theft of state secrets, to prohibit foreign
political organisations or bodies from conducting political activities in the
Region, and to prohibit political organisations or bodies of the Region from
establishing ties with foreign political organisations or bodies_"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Basic_Law_Article_23](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_Basic_Law_Article_23)

Of course, the key in that text is "on its own".

On the other hand, the counter argument is that they have failed to do that in
the last 23 years.

Which, I think, explains this excerpt from the article:

" _“The social unrest last year showed that the Hong Kong government was
unable to handle passing [national security legislation] on its own,” said Ng,
a Beijing loyalist who has for years pushed for a similar law._ "

So I read this as saying that the HK government is in effect in breach of the
Basic Law and thus the Central Government will step in.

~~~
belval
Yeah because the right to protest shouldn't be a thing and they should all bow
down to the CCP. /s

It couldn't be clearer that if anything HK wants nothing to do with China.

~~~
mytailorisrich
I am just trying to comment something substantive to go beyond the
sensationalist and emotional way the topic is usually (purposely) covered.

~~~
avmich
> The social unrest last year showed that the Hong Kong government was unable
> to handle passing [national security legislation] on its own

This is a conclusion which definitely can be argued. Plenty of people point
out to the roots of unrest coming from Beijing.

There could be determination that Sino-British Joint Declaration was violated
by Beijing, with corresponding corrective measures from UN members.

~~~
flyingfences
> determination that Sino-British Joint Declaration was violated by Beijing

Unfortunately, China has clearly and publicly stated that they consider the
Declaration non-binding and have no intention of following it.

> corresponding corrective measures from UN members

Unfortunately, China has a permanent seat on the UNSC and so can veto any
resolution against them.

~~~
avmich
> they consider the Declaration non-binding

But others may think differently and act accordingly.

> has a permanent seat on the UNSC and so can veto

Russia has a permanent seat. And is under sanctions. Not even strongest
possible - could be worse.

~~~
flyingfences
But did those sanctions have any meaningful effect upon Russia's conduct? Did
the sanctions stop Russia from annexing Crimea?

